# 2012 Alaska (Philippines) Football Cup



## dolina (Nov 12, 2012)

Morning folks!

The Alaska Cup is the largest non-pro football competition in the Philippines. These are some outtakes from this year's shoot.




2012 Alaska Cup by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Nov 13, 2012)

2012 Alaska Cup by alabang, on Flickr


----------

